# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > EastEnders > Spoilers >  Phil and Sam

## Ian In Lincoln

Phil when is he back on the square
i`v hear he back this mouth but when this mouth

and is sam leaveing for good or is she takeing time off for a whlie
can anyone tell me please thank you

----------


## Meh

This question has been answered several times.

Please browse the threads to see the answer.

Also posted in the wrong forum. 

Closing.

----------

